# Centurion Turbo...just acquired it!



## HARPO (Jul 7, 2019)

Once again I got lucky on Craigslist...especially when it was only 10 miles from my house.

As far as I know from looking online, 1983 and 1984 were the only two years this model was made...and this color scheme 1984 only.

As far as I can see, with the exception of maybe the saddle, it looks all original (sans tires, of course). And this is the condition I got it in! So, is anything is not original, please let me know. I'm curious!


----------



## HARPO (Jul 7, 2019)

A few more...


----------



## juvela (Jul 7, 2019)

-----

Gosh Fred, thanks for posting!

It has been positively _days_ since your last intake and we were all deeply concerned for your welfare.   

Great to see you pulling in still more _qualitats!   _

Love seeing those peds.


-----


----------



## HARPO (Jul 7, 2019)

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> Gosh Fred, thanks for posting!
> 
> ...




Yes, I was getting worried that the sea of bikes at a decent price were drying up. 

Still, a bit more than my usual expenditure. This one was *$125*...


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jul 7, 2019)

I have a Centurion Comp TA I bought new in 1984. mine is all Shimano 600. I wanted a Shimano 600 bike and the silver paint with clear over the decals was the selling point for me to get this one. I bet I have well over 10,000 miles on mine as I never bought a second road bike until 2002.


----------



## HARPO (Jul 7, 2019)

I do have a 1988 Iron Man Master I ride...


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jul 7, 2019)

HARPO said:


> I do have a 1988 Iron Man Master I ride...




nice. the "Comp TA" became the Ironman bike after BF Goodrich sued because they have "Comp TA" tires.


----------



## HARPO (Jul 7, 2019)

@49autocycledeluxe ...do you remember what you payed for your '84 Comp TA back then? I'm trying to find out what the Turbo retailed for back then.

fred


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jul 8, 2019)

my Comp TA was $450.00 new. that was a months rent at the time. probably the best $450. I ever spent.
I bet this was top of the line for Centurion. I don't think they made any Campy bikes


----------



## HARPO (Jul 8, 2019)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> my Comp TA was $450.00 new. that was a months rent at the time. probably the best $450. I ever spent.
> I bet this was top of the line for Centurion. I don't think they made any Campy bikes




I just found out that the centurion turbo in 1984 had a retail price of $660


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jul 8, 2019)

I would have thought the Shimano 600 would be the more expensive of the two. looking on the interweb the Turbo has "Tange 1" tubing and mine has "Tange 2" ... not sure what the difference is. the Turbo weighs a bit less as well. the Comp TA was advertised as "Sport Touring".


----------



## Mr.RED (Jul 11, 2019)

Great score I had one of these years ago I ended up getting decent money for it. I think the Turbo was near the top tier of Centurion bikes I think possibly under the Semi Pro model.


----------



## Sven (Jul 12, 2019)

Very Nice, Fred . I like the anodized brake components. The bike shop is still open.
https://www.ridgefieldbicycle.com/


----------



## HARPO (Jul 12, 2019)

Sven said:


> Very Nice, Fred . I like the anodized brake components. The bike shop is still open.
> https://www.ridgefieldbicycle.com/




I purchased the bike from a guy I know who goes to Estate, Garage, Yard Sales, etc. all the time.

When he bought this one, he listed it on Craigslist for $275...no takers after two weeks. Then he listed it at $175...two guys called on it and never showed up. So when I got there he remembered me, and said he'd do $125 if I wanted it. Well, duh! 

Also, nice to see that the Shop is still in business! He's doing something right.


----------

